# Suitable leisure battery types



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

My hymer has two leisure batteries underneath the driver and passenger seats, they are gel batteries, if I replace them do I have to use gel batteries? I have heard it's unsafe to place sealed lead acid batteries in the habitation area.

Many thanks
Lee


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Correct unless you have a vent going down through the floor to get rid of gases. You may also have to flick a switch on your charger unit for gel or lead acid.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Both mine are sealed and in the hab area  I'm not concerned, they are in boxes and never overcharged.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Interesting setup you have there Techno.

The dilemma I have is that the two gel batteries under the seats are 90ah each, and I suspect not in the best of condition, i'd also like to increase the capacity.

I have two very good panasonic batteries which are 130ah each and i'd like to make use of them, they are sealed lead acid. my first thoughts were to swap them out with the existing ones but then I heard that it could possibly be unsafe, and realised that the panasonic batteries are far to big to fit in the normal place, there are other places I could put them though.

Trying to weigh up my options really.

If two batteries of the same type are used, can they have different amp hours?

Thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Gel batteries are totally over the top for a motorhome unless you plan on turning upside down. Cheap wet or sealed are the best bang for buck.
Clive Mott is top geezer for mixing batteries advice and I think he says if they're in good nick then use them until they're knackered.
I bought 2 110ah sealed £79 each delivered (current price) no pun intended.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LARGE-BLA...essories_SM&hash=item53e8b3b6ea#ht_2273wt_901

OR buy it now
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LARGE-BLA...essories_SM&hash=item20b9c4d7cb#ht_2273wt_901

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2464wt_901


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Before you do anything measure the height of your current batteries as there is a good chance they are special slim line and you might find you will have difficulties fitting normal height ones in the space.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I'll have to have a think about what options there are and take it from there.


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> Before you do anything measure the height of your current batteries as there is a good chance they are special slim line and you might find you will have difficulties fitting normal height ones in the space.


I have a nearly new pair of 125 Ah sealed batteries and was hoping to use them next week when I get my new Autotrail Excel 640 but it seems that it might not be possible to fit them under the seat (if that is where the leisure battery is stored as they ar 242mm high) Are all Excel leisure batteries fitted under the seats in Fiat based MHs?

Has anyone found a way of dividing the large gas bottle locker as I shall only be installing one large Gaslow bottle and that leaves a huge anmount of empty space which could be used for a battery if it was sealed properly?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Richard,

No they are not all mounted under the seats. Unless someone else knows you'll have to check where yours are fitted.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

richardsnow said:


> Has anyone found a way of dividing the large gas bottle locker as I shall only be installing one large Gaslow bottle and that leaves a huge anmount of empty space which could be used for a battery if it was sealed properly?


Don't see why you need to seal anything. So long as the battery is secured properly and you have covers on the terminals I don't see any safety issues.
You could feed the cables in from underneath where the vents are.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Not a good idea to have anything electrical in a gas locker. Gas leaks and electrical sparks together are not a good combination 8O 8O 8O 





Trevor


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Ours were fitted under the spare single seat just inside the door

Carol


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

trevorf said:


> Not a good idea to have anything electrical in a gas locker. Gas leaks and electrical sparks together are not a good combination 8O 8O 8O
> 
> Trevor


Hi Trevor,

Gas lockers are sealed off from the habitation area to prevent the occupants from being gassed.

Where do they put the battery and all of the other electrics when an engine is converted to run on gas?

All of my gas pipes and fittings run near the electrics inside the van and are all capable of leaking and sparking so I don't see why the gas locker should be any different.

I have to admit my first instinct was to think the same as you.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Bill

You are more likely to have a small amount of gas escaping in the gas locker from the bottles which are at high pressure. After the regulator, the gas is lower pressure.

An engine that runs on LPG uses it in liquid form at low pressure until it is actually inside the combustion cylinders.

Current ACOPS guidelines recommend a gas locker should be used only for gas bottles and nothing else in there. Check out all the latest caravans and motorhomes, you will not see one with any wiring/ lights/batteries at all in the gas lockers.




Trevor


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

trevorf said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> You are more likely to have a small amount of gas escaping in the gas locker from the bottles which are at high pressure. After the regulator, the gas is lower pressure.
> 
> ...


As I half expected, but that was why I phrased my original question -

"Has anyone found a way of dividing the large gas bottle locker as I shall only be installing one large Gaslow bottle and that leaves a huge anmount of empty space which could be used for a battery if it was sealed properly? "

Presumably if a proper partition/box was constructed the gas and it's equipment would be totally isolated from everything else as it is at present?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Presumably if a proper partition/box was constructed the gas and it's equipment would be totally isolated from everything else as it is at present?


Yes, I am sure that would be fine if you could fabricate something. Not sure how you could do that and still have access to each side of the locker though. You would have to split the original door somehow.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I believe you Trevor. Thanks.

Can't see how liquid gas is at lower pressure to the gas when in a tank or a bottle.


----------

